# Can someone help me find out the name of the ship my great grandfather was on?



## Anewvogue (Nov 24, 2018)

I am looking for my great grandfathers service records from WWII.
His name was Glenn O Tiffany and he enlisted Oct 25 1943 and was released Jan 10 1946. 
He was a MoMM 1c in the Navy during his service.
I'm hoping to find out what ship he was stationed on, as the only proof of his service I can find is a news article when he was on his way home on the Enterprise in October of 1945, and then a news article that he was honorably discharged at Lido Beach Naval Separation Center in Jan. 1946. 
I looked through the muster rolls for the Enterprise in the year 1945- early 1946 and did not see him listed, I'm not sure if this is because he was not actually on the crew and was a passenger or what may be the case.
I'm hoping I can get some sort of more details on his service as my grandfather and his siblings are all passed and I don't really have a source of knowledge on this so I have been digging on my own for what I could find.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Anewvouge, enjoy the site. You might find someone one the site who can help you in your search, good luck.........

Cheers Frank


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

rover tc 2000 2500 or 3000 sam 2182sw had one


----------



## Anewvogue (Nov 24, 2018)

sam2182sw said:


> rover tc 2000 2500 or 3000 sam 2182sw had one


I’m not finding any info on these. Did they have USS names?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Anewvogue said:


> I’m not finding any info on these. Did they have USS names?


That post is in the wrong thread, the numbers are models of motor car made by the Rover Car company last century.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi if you go onto goole and type in the scarch bar rover motor car with any of the model number i have put and you will get loads of them thanks sam2182sw


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

TYPE IN ROVER P6 AND YOU WILL GET THEM ALL 2000/ 2500/ 3000/ 3500/ VANDAM PLAS SAm2182sw


----------

